# BullDog Targets!!!



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Great targets
When we started Addicted Archery we bought them..we have been shooting them 5 years now
Last about 2 years a piece and then we just restuff them and reface them...we call them DUMMYDOGS after we fix them due to Nuge , Tinker and myself fixing them..lol
We will be putting in another order in our selves soon

Andy


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very interesting. How does the lifetime warranty work? Not sure how that would be possible with a target


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

roughneck1 said:


> Very interesting. How does the lifetime warranty work? Not sure how that would be possible with a target


Nevermind. They explain it nicely in the FAQ section on the website. I'll have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

love the lifetime guarantee but i need a broadhead target at the moment.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

i just ordered a warthog 36x36x18" for $125, Have not recieved it yet but will give a review once once I do and put some shots into it. We have the Bull Dog range dogs at our club and have seen a person shoot right through the back in about ten shots. Although not all of us hit the exact same hole 10 shots in a row like one person I know(XXX). LOL


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I have a Bulldog Doghouse 24X24X10, for the first few weeks it was fine but if you are hitting the same spot constantly you will blow through this target in a very short time. We are constantly taking the bag down to stomp it and reorient the stuffing but two or three accurate shots into the same target face and I am buried up to the fletches. We now have another target bag behind this target to stop the arrows from blowing right through it. 

I have heard good things about the Warthog targets, our club has just redone the inside butts with them and they seem to be fine so far with repetitive hits in the same hole. As for the warranty on the Bulldog, for the price to ship a 25LB target to Manitoba from Ontario I might as well just buy a new target.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had a dog house for three years now great targets awesome life span would be nice if you could shoot broad heads at them.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I've been pounding the middle of my Warthog since June and haven't had to move a target. Our indoor range at YCB uses them, Caledon uses them, and they too are pounded by some very, very consistent shooters plus we (YCB) have one set up at 50m on the FITA range and almost no one shoots at the whitetails any more. Super, Super Durable and the best part is you're not killing yourself to pull an arrow out.

Am I just a little biased, YES. But, I can be when I truly believe that I'm shooting at the best thing out there.

So, looking forward to the reviews because we're listening and they will be heard.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

*Spencerville ~ Customer service call. *

Some of our targets have not been performing as well as they should with *Nanos.*

Stops them but the 18" of material needs to be deeper so the arrow doesn't come out the back of the target. 

We are immediately working on the issue with another round of testing...

Should be able to report positive results shortly.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

WARTHOG TARGETS Absolutely unbelievable service. I purchased a 36x36 warthog target a couple of weeks ago.It is an awesome target with very easy arrow removal and appears to be very durable. I had one concern shooting in my basement at 13yds with my nanos. The arrow would protrude out the back of the target about 2" always stopped the arrow but still 20" of penetration on an 18" target. I emailed Warthog targets about my concern and got a response immediately. They had never heard of this before and wanted to rectify the problem. Shawn came to my house today with another target. Thats right drove right to my house with a new target. We both figured that for some reason that my first target had not been assembled correctly(not compressed enough). It turns out that even the new target that he brought me had the same result. How is this for service they left both targets at my place and said that they will figure out what needs to be done and rectify the issue. I told him that I can live with the results as I usually only shoot nanos indoor for tuning purposes. He would not hear of it and said that it had to be rectified. You just cant beat that for service and this target was only $125.00. I was told to shoot the heck out of the targets until they figured out a solution. I would assume they will build thicker targets for people that shoot nanos or use more compression to solve the issue. Not many companies left with this kind of service.:thumbs_up


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

ont.deerhunter said:


> WARTHOG TARGETS Absolutely unbelievable service. I purchased a 36x36 warthog target a couple of weeks ago.It is an awesome target with very easy arrow removal and appears to be very durable. I had one concern shooting in my basement at 13yds with my nanos. The arrow would protrude out the back of the target about 2" always stopped the arrow but still 20" of penetration on an 18" target. I emailed Warthog targets about my concern and got a response immediately. They had never heard of this before and wanted to rectify the problem. Shawn came to my house today with another target. Thats right drove right to my house with a new target. We both figured that for some reason that my first target had not been assembled correctly(not compressed enough). It turns out that even the new target that he brought me had the same result. How is this for service they left both targets at my place and said that they will figure out what needs to be done and rectify the issue. I told him that I can live with the results as I usually only shoot nanos indoor for tuning purposes. He would not hear of it and said that it had to be rectified. You just cant beat that for service and this target was only $125.00. I was told to shoot the heck out of the targets until they figured out a solution. I would assume they will build thicker targets for people that shoot nanos or use more compression to solve the issue. Not many companies left with this kind of service.:thumbs_up




I am not surprised, Shawn is an upstanding guy.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a SpyderWeb target in my basement for about a year, a small cube, priceless value/quality, 
comparing to a 
Bulldog med box what I just got myself last week directly from a brand, 
and I will let them know as well next time I visit the shop, for nano's BD no good, fatties maybe....
you don't want to see a picture from my washer, the DG was in front of it about 5-6"...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I was in their shop today and told them for accident, they sad "np bring it back we fix it"
yes this is a most positive customer support act on their side, but
my honest standpoint, I make my opinion about a product as a total impression.... 
the QC shall be debugged before the product hits my pocket....am I right?


----------



## arctic_rogue (Dec 7, 2012)

If it's a frequently reported problem, than yes. Those bugs should be worked before you get it.

I have a DogHouse FF and it stops my Carbon Ones out of my PCEXL and Bowmadness in short order. As well, my friends DogHouse FP stops them as well. Might just be a target that slipped through slightly below grade. Unfortunately, the only way to test them is to shoot them.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

the brand shall care about a possible damage before they place the stock on the shelf/....


----------



## arctic_rogue (Dec 7, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> the brand shall care about a possible damage before they place the stock on the shelf/....


Clearly they do. The two targets I have shot on are fine.

Please inform us, however, how a company could ensure no pass throughs on every single target?


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Warthog Target customer service*



ont.deerhunter said:


> WARTHOG TARGETS Absolutely unbelievable service. I purchased a 36x36 warthog target a couple of weeks ago.It is an awesome target with very easy arrow removal and appears to be very durable. I had one concern shooting in my basement at 13yds with my nanos. The arrow would protrude out the back of the target about 2" always stopped the arrow but still 20" of penetration on an 18" target. I emailed Warthog targets about my concern and got a response immediately. They had never heard of this before and wanted to rectify the problem. Shawn came to my house today with another target. Thats right drove right to my house with a new target. We both figured that for some reason that my first target had not been assembled correctly(not compressed enough). It turns out that even the new target that he brought me had the same result. How is this for service they left both targets at my place and said that they will figure out what needs to be done and rectify the issue. I told him that I can live with the results as I usually only shoot nanos indoor for tuning purposes. He would not hear of it and said that it had to be rectified. You just cant beat that for service and this target was only $125.00. I was told to shoot the heck out of the targets until they figured out a solution. I would assume they will build thicker targets for people that shoot nanos or use more compression to solve the issue. Not many companies left with this kind of service.:thumbs_up


Well All I have to say is unbelievable service from Warthog targets, Shawn just left my place after dropping off my replacement target. No Charge hand delivered. And he left me with both of the first targets. The new target is 36"x36" as before but updated from 18" deep to 24" deep. Service is second to none. Thanks Shawn for coming through with your promise to make things right. You have gone way above and beyond. I deal with many companies as I run my own automotive repair shop and I will say that Warthogs service is unmatched. I never once demanded or even asked for a replacement target it was Shawn that initiated the process and when he said he would rectify the issue he came through. Thanks


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

What was the shipping cost on the warthog Paul?


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Not sure what the shipping was on the original one that I purchased??


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Got the smallest one. Shot it out in a week, both sides, approx 150 arrows a day. Don't want to bother getting new fronts as they are too expensive. Just a wood frame filled with plastic (can use bubble wrap or bags for free. never use one again as I prefer the foam ones for longer lasting and diy feed bags stuffed with plastic bags for cost.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

150x7=1050.

1050 shots and its shot out? 

Unless you are shooting broadheads, shooting the exact same spot on the same dot every time, or shooting a crossbow at 10 yards at the same dot......I don't think there are many commercially available targets that are shot out that quickly.

Something does not sound right to me.

How about a pic of your target?

I'm not a bulldog fanboy....I'm saying any target shot with field points, that you spread your shots around at different dots from a reasonable distance.....should get more than 1050 shots.


----------

